# Alabama man sleeps with gun....



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

.....and shoots himself. Idiot.

*Alabama man sleeps with gun and shoots himself*

NORTHPORT, Ala. - A 24-year-old man likely will rethink his habit of sleeping with a gun after police said his 40-caliber pistol discharged and hit him in the shoulder on Wednesday. A police detective said the wound was not life threatening.

The shooting at his apartment complex was ruled an accident.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090430/ap_on_fe_st/odd_gun_accident


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Isn't there a written law somewhere that states: 

......" if you shoot yourself with your own firearm, and live to tell about it, you foreit said firearm and get a fore-head tattoo indicating same so everyone will know not to sell or lend you a firearm because you are a Dawrinism Award nominee" etc......

I swear I read that somewhere.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

All in all, I prefer to sleep with women.
I keep my pistol on my nightstand, not under my pillow.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds lumpy.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man I'd look for a less lethal alarm clock of it was me.


..The new Glock Clock! For just 16 payments of 29.99 you can have the new Glock-Clock!!:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> ..The new Glock Clock! For just 16 payments of 29.99 you can have the new Glock-Clock!!:anim_lol:


Guaranteed to wake you up ..... once.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

It sounds like a bad version of one those laser gun alarm clocks

http://www.strapya-world.com/products/29358.html
:smt071http://www.strapya-world.com/products/29358.html


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I have seen many people on various gun forums who claim to do this. I would NEVER try sleeping with a gun under the pillow.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe he should switch to a shotgun.


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

there by the grace of god go i. In other words anyone who has ever held a gun is somewhat lucky that they have never shot themselves or someone else by accident. Still you can severly lower this chance by not being a moron. We should all try doing that some time. edit: "we should all try doing that some time." by this i meant not be a moron. I didnt mean sleep with a gun. lol


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Man I'd look for a less lethal alarm clock of it was me.
> 
> ..The new Glock Clock! For just 16 payments of 29.99 you can have the new Glock-Clock!!:anim_lol:


So, what happens when you hit the snooze button on that baby? I guess I would be a bullet ridden corpse, since I tend to slap the snooze. I have often wanted to shoot my alarm clock, but never the other way around. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Hit snooze and it goes off in another 10 minutes..hahahahhhaaaaa!!


----------

